# R.I.P. the Great Robin Williams..



## Traveler (Aug 11, 2014)

Died today at the age of 63. Cause of death was suicide. I'll miss his comedy


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Aug 11, 2014)

He was a big part of my childhood, so many awesome movies, and I also will miss him greatly.


----------



## Thorne (Aug 11, 2014)

Just found out. Totally floored me. I am in shock.


----------



## crow jane (Aug 11, 2014)

There you are, Peter


----------



## Tude (Aug 11, 2014)

Sad day


----------



## professorjpj (Aug 12, 2014)

The LAST time I cried for a celebrity death was 1982! The GREAT and funniest man of all time died! John Belushi! As irony would have it, Robin Williams was one of the last people to see John alive(aside from his killer, Kathy).. And now, all these years later, Robin is worth some tears as well..
ALso I was VERY upset recently when Harold Ramis died!! A ghostbuster! Now WHO are we gonna call?


----------



## Traveler (Aug 12, 2014)

I feel like watching a bunch of Robin Williams movies.


----------



## professorjpj (Aug 12, 2014)

A friend I never had the honor of meeting.. the earth is a lesser place now..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 12, 2014)

merged the two threads. man, yeah, some surprising shit. i was starting to think this guy would live forever.


----------



## randef (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm glad he suicided, even second attempt I hear. such a hack (as an actor). his pre-90s, non-impressions were golden though.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 13, 2014)

randef said:


> I'm glad he suicided, even second attempt I hear.



You're an asshole. And when you've "suicided" we'll all breathe a collective sigh of relief. Moron.


----------



## Cree (Aug 13, 2014)

Randef


You are the walking reason for birth control.


----------



## eske silver (Aug 23, 2014)

randef said:


> Wah wah wah Blah blah blah whine whine whine me me me boobs, tits, dongs, wangers. I eat my own fart stickers, tiddledeehee!



What is the fucking point of you?


----------



## randef (Aug 23, 2014)

eske karl said:


> What is the fucking point of you? (no inserted petty ad hominems btw)


our opinion of some guy conflicts. realize subjectivity and eat a xanax .


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 24, 2014)

randef said:


> our opinion of some guy conflicts. realize subjectivity and eat a xanax .



realize you're a prick and eat a ban hammer.


----------



## Traveler (Aug 24, 2014)

*rimshot*


----------



## Cree (Aug 25, 2014)

game,,,set......


----------



## wrkrsunite (Sep 11, 2014)

Matt obviously this guy was a complete idiot with terrible taste but i can't help but wonder if banning him for this wasn't a bit of an overreaction ( if this is all he did). Ive always thought you used good reserved judgement in banning fools and obviously its your site but if you go to banning every crusty kid who has some idiotic shit to say you may be cutting off your nose to spite your website. Plus I wanted to flame the fucker some more. Just wondering?


----------



## professorjpj (Sep 11, 2014)

wrkrsunite said:


> Matt obviously this guy was a complete idiot with terrible taste but i can't help but wonder if banning him for this wasn't a bit of an overreaction ( if this is all he did). Ive always thought you used good reserved judgement in banning fools and obviously its your site but if you go to banning every crusty kid who has some idiotic shit to say you may be cutting off your nose to spite your website. Plus I wanted to flame the fucker some more. Just wondering?


 Eventually, we ALWAYS get what we deserve!! That's my personal belief.. If someones a REAL douchebag, I said they are definitely banworthy!! Good riddance to bad rubbish


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm in the "ostracize, abuse, torture and laugh at him before banning crowd."

I feel sad for anybody who is feeling so much pain that they consider suicide an option.


----------



## professorjpj (Sep 11, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I'm in the "ostracize, abuse, torture and laugh at him before banning crowd."
> 
> I feel sad for anybody who is feeling so much pain that they consider suicide an option.


 Unfortunately, I have to admit, I've always considered it an "option", however, I probably wouldn't actually do it.. Since I was 17, I've had no really good reason to live or even exist.. However, I have learned that death comes on its own SOON ENOUGH, and therefore, no reason for me to speed up the process... SO I merely exist for the "little" things in the time I have left.. A cup of coffee, ice cream, fun carnival rides, etc... Those are my ONLY reasons for existing, period..


----------

